# Nice Anchor, chain, and 50' of rope



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Started snapper season on 3 barges yesterday and unfortunately got my anchor stuck on the rec. If anyone is diving three barges any time soon I would be happy to pay a fair finders fee. Also, if anyone has an anchors for sale I'm in the market... Also looking for a reef anchor.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Think I found it this AM. A west 8 lb chain and line I live on west side pensacola come get it. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Anchor found it's home, nice talking with you. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

*Anchor back on the boat*

Wow! Ron found my anchor today and it is now back on my boat. Pleasure meeting you sir and thanks again for the help.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice....


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

That’s why I love this forum.


----------

